# Siemens SpeedStream 6520



## Carson1219 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,
Need a driver for the Siemens SpeedStream 6520. Just hooked up and can't internet on it.


----------



## ldiggins0106 (Feb 11, 2008)

Try here http://www.siemens.com/index.jsp?sdc_p=ft4mlsuo1274279n1274279i1272700pc9z2

Look on the left pane about half way down you can download the drivers.


----------



## Buskieboy (Jun 15, 2008)

FYI, the driver is no longer available from Siemens. Not sure where/who is doing their support now. A search on Siemens website for "SpeedStream 6520" yielded nothing.


----------

